# My brindles



## GibblyGiblets (Oct 2, 2011)

I wanted to show off my brindles, because I love brindles :shock:

My brindle buck, Vox Von Barrel









I was so happy when I found him, i hadn't seen a brindle in the petstores around here in several years.

and his two daughters that are now about 8 1/2 weeks old

Tortoiseshell:
her markings remind me of a tortie cat, hence the name :roll: 

















and her sister Camouflage aka Camo

















not sure why I think she's so pretty, but she is. she's the prettiest mouse I've got right now, maybe it's the even-ness of her markings, not to mention that the white compliments her markings nicely


----------



## onionpencil (Jan 6, 2013)

i agree, camo's white sets her color off nicely!


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

they are all lovely mice and camo looks like shes wearing white socks


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Really beautiful mice, I love them!


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

Camo is adorable!


----------



## madmouse (May 19, 2012)

Tortoiseshell is really unique! I've never seen a brindle quite like her. Rather than being yellow marked with brown, she looks brown marked with yellow! I also really like the contrast the white markings have on your brindles. I've been thinking of breeding your vari buck to one of my brindle girls... If you breed Tortoiseshell, be sure to post pix; I'm really curious to see if she passes on her unusual coloration.


----------



## nataliew (Feb 2, 2013)

wow what an amazing colour!


----------

